# Best Trim Dressing?????



## RyanM (Mar 3, 2010)

I currently use AG Trim & Bumper car, but find it really annoying to use. It's a really greasy product which ruins cloths!
Also, I can't apply it without getting it on my freshly cleaned bodywork and then it's tricky to remove afterwards.
I'm sure my technique is partly to blame here, but is there a better (perhaps spray-on) product which lasts as long?


----------



## Belleair302 (May 9, 2007)

The two favourite dressings are Poorboys Natural Look or Einszett Vinyl - Rubber care. Both of these are spray on.....but i would suggest buying a couple of sponge applicators and spraying these before rubbing onto your trim etc.

Black Wow is expensive but outstanding as is Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel.


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

I've got Chemical Guys New look trim gel, i find it rather greasy but does give good results.

I've also got Poorboys Natural look but i ain't tried it on trim or tyres yet, tent to use it on the interior. 

recently i've been using Autosmart High Style for trim and tyres, leaves a nice natural satin look, doesn't last as long as i'd like it to though.

Thinking about trying Black Wow.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

trim wizard for trim
highstyel for tyres 
trimultra for trim but takes hopurs to dry but is very good


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

i really like the poorboys at the moment, seems very good so far and lasts agessss


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I use to use either PB NLD or CG NLTG, but TBH I use Jeffs Werkstat AJT now as this simply sprays on and also adds some protection whilst leaving a good finish :thumb:


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Autosmart trim wizzard is very good, linseed oil based so smells nice and lasts for months


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> I use to use either PB NLD or CG NLTG, but TBH I use Jeffs Werkstat AJT now as this simply sprays on and also adds some protection whilst leaving a good finish :thumb:


hmm might have to give the jeffs a try on some trim...


----------



## BavarianMW (Apr 12, 2010)

You can get some from Tesco its pretty good for the price! does a good job! very easy to use!

Also I've come across people who use Peanut Oil (I know even I thought ), this lasts months on the trim and gives it a good finish! I might try this soon! lol


----------



## Brad Vts (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi matey my fav is eitha defo megs trim detailer which is awsome or black wow which is also superb cheers Brad


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

I use megs all season dressing really good results just got to buff once dry others it'll run with the first sign of dampness it runs.

I also have PB NL I used it on tyres once and I wasn't impressed didn't last a week but PB bold and bright is fantastic on tyres. 

HTH


----------



## RyanM (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for your help guys, poorboys and werkstatt on order - I'll post my opinion of both!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

FK topcote looks good on black plastic surrounding my mirrors, not sure of durability yet though as only applied it on Monday. Not greasy and has got that new look on it.:thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

On my quest to find the best temporary gel type dressing, I personally find there's nothing actually wrong with Autoglym Bumper Gel. I've tried a great many trim (non resin type) gels and I find that the three best are Chemical Guys NLTG, Autosmart Trim Ultra and good old Autoglym. My car has a lot of black plastic so I've tried a few when chasing the grail. 

Clean the surface with APC, then try applying Autoglym BG with a foam pad, sparingly after shaking the bottle very vigorously as its prone to separating out. Wait for about 15 - 30 mins and then buff off with an old MF cloth. That should leave a dry, non sticky, satin looking deep black and highly water resistant finish that should last a month plus. I then keep the foam pad in a ziplock plastic bag until its next needed. If your finish is greasy then the usual culprit is the use of too much product :thumb:

For a more permanent fix, try looking at C4 from Gtechniq, Dodo Trim Sealant and the possibly Nanolex Project Exterior Plastic. Caveat: I haven't tried these myself so can't 100% recommend them, but they receive good press on DW. May take the plunge soon :thumb:


----------



## steeleez (Jan 10, 2006)

I read somewhere to use peanut butter, so I bought some today and it works brilliant, not sure about durability though.


----------



## Tom42 (Oct 13, 2009)

Chemical guys new look trim is very good - only thing is it isnt very durable and only lasts a few weeks, but only a tiny amount is used with each application so the bottle will last ages


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

CG new look gel is the best imo, if there is better i would like to know!!!!!!

a bottle last me around a year, thats getting a lot of usage as well, lasts and lasts


----------



## AJA_528i (Mar 25, 2008)

PLASTICARE trim dye. One application and roberts your fathers brother


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

big ben said:


> CG new look gel is the best imo, if there is better i would like to know!!!!!!
> 
> a bottle last me around a year, thats getting a lot of usage as well, lasts and lasts


I concur,:thumb: I wipe it off after a bit to give a Matt look as sometimes the people that own the cars I do don't like the "shiny" look,  I find it lasts just as well in comparison to other trim gel's!!


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

steeleez said:


> I read somewhere to use peanut butter, so I bought some today and it works brilliant, not sure about durability though.


so you can detail and have a snack too :lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Black Wow _when applied correctly_ takes some beating and came out tops in the tests done by Dave KG for Wax-it magazine. 

Alan W


----------

